

Show HN: Alternate Pocket (Read it Later) Reading List That Skips "Article View" - mikle
http://pocket.sveder.com

======
mikle
A small app to "scratch my itch" - when using Pocket they insist on showing
you their "article view" and not the original site on the first click, making
you click again for the original. This alternate reading list shows you the
original article on the first click.

